# The road to the BH



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

I thought I would have a thread that I could update regularly about our IGP adventure! I'll post pictures and videos when possible and hopefully you more experienced people can give me a few pointers. Our goal is to trial for out BH this coming fall and then hopefully our 1 in late spring. Still searching for a club so am doing most of my training at home with the help of my dad for bitework. Super excited to see where we go!


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 24, 2020)

Oooh exciting thread! I look forward to updates.


----------



## Steve Strom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'd get going on finding a club and really know the routine. Make sure you learn it so well, you don't have to even think about the pattern. If you have to think to much about what you're doing, thats a common way of losing your dog and it turns into a walk where he's likely to just do what he wants.

The second thing on a BH I think people have trouble with is the long down. Remember, its obedience all the way to the spot on the field. Its heeling, a formal down, the whole thing is important. Don't just stroll over there and tell him to lay down. That can end up being a dog that crawls all over, or just gets up to wander.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Steve Strom said:


> I'd get going on finding a club and really know the routine. Make sure you learn it so well, you don't have to even think about the pattern. If you have to think to much about what you're doing, thats a common way of losing your dog and it turns into a walk where he's likely to just do what he wants.
> 
> The second thing on a BH I think people have trouble with is the long down. Remember, its obedience all the way to the spot on the field. Its heeling, a formal down, the whole thing is important. Don't just stroll over there and tell him to lay down. That can end up being a dog that crawls all over, or just gets up to wander.


Thank you this is very good information.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Our session went well today! Her sits are getting straighter every time as are her finishes. She was nice a peppy today with good focus. So proud of her!








This was one of her down stays, she did great and didn’t break it when one of the chickens found a worm and stampeded by her.


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Dave Kroyer has videos that cover teaching all the various behaviors. If get a subscription you will also get access to his private FB group and be able to post questions and videos there and get advice and critiques from Dave and other members.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Well been awhile since I last posted here, (very forgetful person) anyway we've been doing splendidly during training sessions and today I actually tried putting her tug out of sight in one of the pockets of my training vest. She didn’t amazing, she was even more focused during her heel and as usual quick to respond to commands. However I do have some questions: she has this tendency to sit at an angle away from me. It’s getting better with practice and wall work but any other tips are appreciated. Next question: on her long downs after 2 minutes or so she tips her hips out to the side. I’m not sure if that’s allowed during a trial (probably not?) if it isn’t many tips to correct this? Also I’m going to be checking out a nearby club so fingers crossed.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

The rules for trialing are online here:






Trial Rules | United Schutzhund Clubs of America


This is the latest version of the USCA trial rule book. There will be annual revisions or as necessary should rules change significantly throughout the year. As of 10/14/19: An updated version 2.0 rulebook has been posted. The smaller size is available for download. You may also contact the...




www.germanshepherddog.com





I would highly recommend reading them several times before competing!


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

Shifting her hips on the long down is fine. I don’t remember what I did for crooked sits with bear.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

NadDog24 said:


> Well been awhile since I last posted here, (very forgetful person) anyway we've been doing splendidly during training sessions and today I actually tried putting her tug out of sight in one of the pockets of my training vest. She didn’t amazing, she was even more focused during her heel and as usual quick to respond to commands. However I do have some questions: she has this tendency to sit at an angle away from me. It’s getting better with practice and wall work but any other tips are appreciated. Next question: on her long downs after 2 minutes or so she tips her hips out to the side. I’m not sure if that’s allowed during a trial (probably not?) if it isn’t many tips to correct this? Also I’m going to be checking out a nearby club so fingers crossed.


Sitting crooked could be a few things. Where are you hiding her reward? Is it in a pocket on the right side? She could be anticipating the reward coming from that spot and "forging"

There isn't anything in the rules that say the dog has to remain laying in an "alert" down. I believe rolling over onto their hip is allowed. If you watch some of the Regional trials on YouTube, you'll see lots of dogs laying like that. One thing I would nip in the bud is sniffing the ground while in a down. She might not do that ever, though, but just in case, definitely let her know it's not allowed. I know some people that train the long down as a "watch me" so the dog is alert to the handler the entire time (unsure how it works for a 3 when the handler is in a blind).

According to the 2019 USCA rules:
_Down under Distraction 
During the performance of motion obedience exercises of the other dog, the down exercise is shown under distraction. In doing so, the dog is placed on a position assigned by the judge from the basic position with the command to down. The dog handler then has to take the position on the instructions of the judge according to the examination level: IGP-1, IGP-2, IGP-V, the dog handler (HF) is at least 30 paces away in sight of the dog (but with the handler’s back turned towards the dog). IGP-3: Dog handler (HF) is hidden in a blind at least 30 paces away and out of sight of the dog. *The dog must lie quiet and calm without the influence of the handler while the other dog is working. *_


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Katsugsd said:


> Sitting crooked could be a few things. Where are you hiding her reward? Is it in a pocket on the right side? She could be anticipating the reward coming from that spot and "forging"


Reward is hidden in left pocket. But her sits have always been crooked even with the reward visible. Her heeling is very straight however when I stop and she sits she swings her butt about 45 degrees away from me.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

tim_s_adams said:


> The rules for trialing are online here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I will read that


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

NadDog24 said:


> Reward is hidden in left pocket. But her sits have always been crooked even with the reward visible. Her heeling is very straight however when I stop and she sits she swings her butt about 45 degrees away from me.


Try holding the ball in your left hand outside of her head.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Thanks I’ll give that a try


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

NadDog24 said:


> Reward is hidden in left pocket. But her sits have always been crooked even with the reward visible. Her heeling is very straight however when I stop and she sits she swings her butt about 45 degrees away from me.


Maybe you can go back to basics for a while with a perch. Have the dog come to heel position with the front legs on the perch, and lure the head out to the left with food...once the body is straight where you want it to be ask for a sit and reward only if sitting straight. If not, reset with a break and repeat the behavior until the sit is straight and load with maybe 5 to 10 pieces of food in that correct position. And then end the session without repeating it. Come back in a few hours and do the same. Maybe after a few days, try 2 reps in once session....and if the second rep was perfect then load him with a jackpot of food!


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Well we did some protection work yesterday and she did great! She earned herself a new nick name... the protection pig! The reason: every time she goes to bit the sleeve or pillow she snorts. She does this with everything, tugs, her ball, heck even her treats when she snatches them from me. She’s such a weirdo


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Find someone experienced to watch you work- their input is invaluable! A club is great, but if not see if you can get a group together.


----------



## Kragenbär (Nov 4, 2011)

Kind of an older thread, but how has everything been going?


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Kragenbär said:


> Kind of an older thread, but how has everything been going?


It’s been going well! We’re getting darn near close, probably within the next month or two we’ll be going to a trial!


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

NadDog24 said:


> It’s been going well! We’re getting darn near close, probably within the next month or two we’ll be going to a trial!


How old is your pup?

If you are planning on going for her IGP1, why not train all the way to IGP1 ready and then do BH test and IGP1 trial in one weekend?

My pup is 10 months, and planning on training all the way to IGP2 ready and then bang out the BH and IGP1 in one weekend.


----------



## NadDog24 (May 14, 2020)

Roscoe618 said:


> How old is your pup?
> 
> If you are planning on going for her IGP1, why not train all the way to IGP1 ready and then do BH test and IGP1 trial in one weekend?
> 
> My pup is 10 months, and planning on training all the way to IGP2 ready and then bang out the BH and IGP1 in one weekend.


She’s almost 2. We got started a little late so her tracking and protection still need some work before we’re IGP1 ready. We are, however planning to trial for a 1 next spring/summer if all goes well


----------

